# The Joy Of Not Brewing To Style



## browndog (30/7/09)

Hi Brewers,
Well after 2 months and 7 brews carefully selected and brewed for a comp it was with a sense of bewilderment that I found myself thinking what will I brew tomorrow? and then a small voice shouted "anything you bloody well like old son" So I thought right I've got a packet of Topaz hops to try out and immediatly decided an IPA was on the cards. I didn't even bother with beersmith, just got out the scales and made the recipe up as I went. It ended up

4kg pale
1.5 munich
0.5 dark crystal
0.3 cararye

30g topaz 60 min
20g topaz 5 min
30g topaz 0 min

mash at 65C for 90min

US-05

mashing in at 6am tomorrow.

The high alpa should balance out all the crystal hopefully, I am really looking forward to finding out what kind of flavours the topaz is going to throw out.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## jjeffrey (30/7/09)

browndog said:


> I am really looking forward to finding out what kind of flavours the topaz is going to throw out.



me too. Please, do tell when you get your tongue around it.

jj.


----------



## NickB (30/7/09)

Yeah, have a pack of Topaz in the freezer, not sure what to brew with it though. Will be very interested to hear your comments BD!

Cheers


----------



## breadenhound (30/7/09)

Go crazy! Look forward to knowing how it goes.


----------



## Tony (30/7/09)

Im all for brewing out of style.

I cracked grain for an aussie pale ale tonight but i thought.......... mmmmmmmm...... lets add a few % crystal and up the bitterness.

Chappo recons its all grapefruit. Im not to keen on the idea :blink: 

Im really enjoying brewing up...... out there beers, especially with these glorious NZ hops.

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/09)

Hey Browndog I know exactly how you feel. After a couple of months of agonising over BJCP guidelines and rejecting this hop and that malt I let myself go on Saturday and brewed a USA German Aussie totally mongrel beer and I reckon it will turn out bewdiful, and TOTALLY UN-ENTERABLE in any BJCP class.

Ha, so there 


USA BAVARIAN COOEEE LAGER

25L Batch

4000 BB Galaxy
1000 Rice
500 Munich 2

500g sugaz


20 Chinook 90 mins
2 Hallertau Plugs 15 mins


Aussie Mauri Lager Yeast


:beerbang: 

I've yet to get onto Topaz, hops coming out of my ears and trying to wear them down ATM


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/7/09)

So if you are NOT brewing to style which point do you start from ? Or do you pick a style the deliberately go back wards.I like the idea, I just dont how it will not be in style from some beer prospective if you follow my thoughts.Could you actually devise a new style? Tony with his Bream brown ale?
GB


----------



## Bizier (30/7/09)

I am no stylemongering pedant myself, but would you not want more hops than that VS the crystals?

I am real keen to hook my tastebuds around some Topaz, esp for an IPA.


----------



## bum (30/7/09)

GB: as a matter of semantics, you can brew a beer that is the very definition of a particular style but if you do it without any reference to or knowledge of said style then you cannot be said to be brewing to style.


----------



## Bizier (30/7/09)

... and if one brews in a forest and no one is there to drink it... *pan flute sound*


----------



## bum (30/7/09)

The point is you're enjoying the freedom of just doing what you want, rather than thinking you're re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/09)

The thing about styles is that they attempt to categorise beers that have been brewed for centuries, or at least half a century in the case of APAs etc, in regional areas with locally available ingredients, by commercial breweries. So a Mild or a Northern Brown or an Australian Dark Ale refers to beers that are over a hundred years old. 

However in the last ten years, and that time frame is probably all that it has been, due to the option of buying over the Internet, and the exchange of information via forums like ours, it is now possible to 'mix and match' in a way that would have seemed science fiction only ten or fifteen years ago. For example I have personally hit on a really nice Kiwi Gold "Style" using lager malt and Carared, showcasing kiwi hops such as Green Bullet and B Saaz, using an Australian lager yeast. I'm now getting good consistent results and although there is no possibility of it ever becoming a BJCP style, it's certainly my own style.

The whole style thing reminds me of dog breeding. I used to breed smooth Fox Terriers and the breeds of dogs are very concisely defined. However I often come across a mongrel, like my mate's incredible little bitzer and think "jeez if you could breed that dog consistently and get it registered as a true breed you could sell a million of them"


----------



## hoohaaman (31/7/09)

The yanks always seem to brew to style,whether it be a Belgian or a pilsener, throw USA hops at it.  

I like testing new hops by brewing "smash",have discovered some gems this way.


----------



## browndog (31/7/09)

Mashing away now, hit 65C precisely, had to use 80C strikewater to attain it thanks to being only 5C outside ATM, Bizier, I should end up with about 55 IBUs which should counter the crystal nicely I hope. The Craftbrewer website mentions resiny, citrus so I hope it does not turn out to be grapefruit, we have chinook for that.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pollux (31/7/09)

I'm a big fan of not really brewing to a style. That said most of what I brew could be called either an APA or AIPA.....

I just make crap up, check the predicted OG and IBUs are within what I like and go for it.


----------



## Ross (31/7/09)

Tony,

I've only done 1 aussie ale with this hop & was only a single late addition (bittered with por).
The beer early on had a real spicy, cracked pepper note to it, with no citrusy notes to speak of. Very interested to see how yours turns out. Mine has aged into a very nice almost czech like lager.

Cheers Ross


----------



## hefevice (31/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey Browndog I know exactly how you feel. After a couple of months of agonising over BJCP guidelines and rejecting this hop and that malt I let myself go on Saturday and brewed a USA German Aussie totally mongrel beer and I reckon it will turn out bewdiful, and TOTALLY UN-ENTERABLE in any BJCP class.
> [snip]



There's always Category 23 (Specialty Beer).


----------



## Renegade (31/7/09)

Pollux said:


> I'm a big fan of not really brewing to a style. That said most of what I brew could be called either an APA or AIPA.....
> 
> I just make crap up, check the predicted OG and IBUs are within what I like and go for it.



I also take the Pollux approach, and apart from the occasional hop miscalculation, they turn out great. Obviously there's limitaions, pehaps a chocolate stout with Nelson Sauvin could be a bit weird for example, but with a few rudimentary general guidelines, is there really any reason to try and maintain a 'to style' regime ? It's great if you want to, and that could well be part of the challenge - and I'm sure its very pleasing to make something that's 'the same but better' than a micro commercial. But isn't it also good to come up with something that's just great regardless?


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/09)

Love it BrownDog! If anyone deserves a break from the traditional it's you mate. I like everyone else would be interested in how that turns out. Might even be that new elusive Aussie style?

I've been kicking around making a dark Aussie Lager. Something like:

80% Wey Pils
19% Wice
1% Carafa T3
POR 60mins and 20mins

S23 or something else

Just a thought

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## clarkey7 (31/7/09)

browndog said:


> Mashing away now, hit 65C precisely, had to use 80C strikewater to attain it thanks to being only 5C outside ATM, Bizier, I should end up with about 55 IBUs which should counter the crystal nicely I hope. The Craftbrewer website mentions resiny, citrus so I hope it does not turn out to be grapefruit, we have chinook for that.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Have a great day Tony,

Hope you have a warm coffee then....until the first hop addition anyway..

PB


----------



## Ross (31/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Obviously there's limitaions, prehaps a chocolate stout with Nelson Sauvin could be a bit weird for example, ......



Renegade,

Maybe not  .... A good friend of mine makes a Schwarzbier with all Nelson Sauvin - I really wasn't sure before tasting; but it's a fantastic brew & the hops compliment perfectly - he's made it several times now - Does not fit any "official" guidelines that i know of. I love brewers that think outside the square, it's what the passion is all about.

cheers ross


----------



## Doc (31/7/09)

Renegade said:


> pehaps a chocolate stout with Nelson Sauvin could be a bit weird for example,



Did it a few years ago.
It was a great beer 

Doc


----------



## Renegade (31/7/09)

Well I was just throwing something out there, perhaps not a good example. 

You KNOW I'll have to try this too now !


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

hefevice said:


> There's always Category 23 (Specialty Beer).



I was thinking the same thing 

I usually brew to style with the exception of wanting to brew English Bitters. As soon as it comes to the hop bill all i want to put in are simcoes, chinooks, motoueka, amarillos cascades oh and EKG :lol: 

American hop additions are very hard to break. I feel like the cookie monster in the family guy episode sometimes.


----------



## Swinging Beef (31/7/09)

Style Guidelines are guidelines.
They are also a kind of shorthand for beer wankers, like me.
Rather than tell me exactly what you put into a beer, its OG, ABV, and IBU.
If you say its an IIPA with NS, I get the idea.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> I usually brew to style with the exception of wanting to brew English Bitters. As soon as it comes to the hop bill all i want to put in are simcoes, chinooks, motoueka, amarillos cascades oh and EKG :lol:
> 
> American hop additions are very hard to break. I feel like the cookie monster in the family guy episode sometimes.




h34r: I'm with you 4star I'm an american hop junky at heart. Anyone who knows me knows subtle ain't a word that describes me. Been trying to brew to style as late but it never feels like I'm adding enough hops. I seem to look at the recipe and say to myself "really? only 20gr at 20mins, doesn't sound right? Needs more hops!"

Chappo


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Chappo said:


> I seem to look at the recipe and say to myself "really? only 20gr at 20mins, doesn't sound right? Needs more hops!"
> Chappo



Ha, yeah... ive always got to hold myself back from a late addition of 50g. Did it once in a SNPA clone. was like i was drinking a fruitbowl! Damn US hops, it gets expensive when you brew with =>100g per batch on avg.


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Ha, yeah... ive always got to hold myself back from a late addition of 50g. Did it once in a SNPA clone. was like i was drinking a fruitbowl! Damn US hops, it gets expensive when you brew with =>100g per batch on avg.


You and Chappo need to listen to the BN sunday session with Brewdog. I'm going to give the recipe they mented a go. 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> You and Chappo need to listen to the BN sunday session with Brewdog. I'm going to give the recipe they mented a go. 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!



Yikes, 300g for a 23L batch.... the cone after whirlpool would be 1/2 of my kettle!

Have a link/copy of the recipe maple? i can forsee a 100g flameout additon~ :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

Im working on English bitters at the moment, mainly with challenger and styrian... Once Im actually happy with the beer I make... Im going to swap the styrian for simcoe...

And I will take over to GB's so he can cringe!


----------



## buttersd70 (31/7/09)

Katie said:


> _Im going to swap the styrian for simcoe..._
> 
> And I will take over to GB's so he can cringe!



AAAAAGGGH! Heresy!


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Katie said:


> Im working on English bitters at the moment, mainly with challenger and styrian... Once Im actually happy with the beer I make... Im going to swap the styrian for simcoe...
> And I will take over to GB's so he can cringe!



Excellent!


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yikes, 300g for a 23L batch.... the cone after whirlpool would be 1/2 of my kettle!
> 
> Have a link/copy of the recipe maple? i can forsee a 100g flameout additon~ :icon_drool2:


I've got it in promash at home. But basically 200g of the total is Dryhop. All Centinnial and Columbus hops with a Theoretical IBU count of a tad over 200 (using rager and current AA levels of what I have). oh and it's OG is 1.035 ish


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> I've got it in promash at home. But basically 200g of the total is Dryhop. All Centinnial and Columbus hops with a Theoretical IBU count of a tad over 200 (using rager and current AA levels of what I have). oh and it's OG is 1.035 ish



200IBU with OG of 1.035  thats a BU:GU ratio of 5.17!!!!! YIKES!!!!! talk about 'balance" :lol:


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> AAAAAGGGH! Heresy!




I think you were right about the 40g or 60g aroma addition of stryian for my last bitter... though I also accidentally double hopped (forgot to half from a double recipe) the bittering addition! So really it was an IPA. Also we drank it too early. My tongue paid for my wrong doings. 

So I think I will like stryian but used correctly! LOL!


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> 200IBU with OG of 1.035  thats a BU:GU ratio of 5.17!!!!! YIKES!!!!! talk about 'balance" :lol:


I know, but it's a bit of fun, and hey: my names Dave, and I am a hop addict. Should be a beaut quencher for those really hot days - total hoppy session beer


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> I know, but it's a bit of fun, and hey: my names Dave, and I am a hop addict. Should be a beaut quencher for those really hot days - total hoppy session beer



I think thats an understatment Maple... maybe you can brew this for the Xmas case swap!  Make sure you line the bottles with gold leaf while you are at it!


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> You and Chappo need to listen to the BN sunday session with Brewdog. I'm going to give the recipe they mented a go. 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!




:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: OMG I think I need to change shorts (and yes they are short shorts! LOL)

Maple you have to report back on that one!

BTW Hey! Brownie! Finished that brew yet mate?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## browndog (31/7/09)

Yes Chappo it was in the fermenter at 11:00am, with a slurry of US05 from a previous brew. I must say when I opened the vac pack the aroma was your typical hop type, however during the boil and at flame out I was getting a mild peppery note, not as pronounced as galaxy. Had a bit of a taste and didn't find anything smacking me in the face, I'd have to say more spicy than anything. Time will tell though.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bizier (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yikes, 300g for a 23L batch.... the cone after whirlpool would be 1/2 of my kettle!
> 
> Have a link/copy of the recipe maple? i can forsee a 100g flameout additon~ :icon_drool2:



Here is the schedule of my NSW case swap entry (46L) there was about 40L of hops in the bottom, which we wrung out afterwards, repasteurised and a mate is currently fermenting:

90 min 30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (90 min) Hops 
90 min 60.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops 
90 min 125.00 gm Columbus Homegrown Dry [8.00 %] (90 min) Hops 
90 min 230.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker Homegrown Dry [4.02 %] (90 min) Hops 
30 min 50.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 
30 min 50.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops
10 min 30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 
10 min 200.00 gm Chinook Homegrown Wet [2.20 %] (10 min) Hops 
10 min 200.00 gm Cluster Homegrown Wet [1.17 %] (10 min) Hops


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Here is the schedule of my NSW case swap entry (46L) there was about 40L of hops in the bottom, which we wrung out afterwards, repasteurised and a mate is currently fermenting:



IBU count (projected from the home grown hops?)


----------



## Wardhog (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!



Bit early for St Patrick's day, isn't it? That beer's gonna be green.


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Wardhog said:


> Bit early for St Patrick's day, isn't it? That beer's gonna be green.


Careful Wardy, I might just make this for the xmas case swap...mmmm grassy. Rooky will love it!


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Here is the schedule of my NSW case swap entry (46L) there was about 40L of hops in the bottom, which we wrung out afterwards, repasteurised and a mate is currently fermenting:
> 
> 90 min 30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (90 min) Hops
> 90 min 60.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops
> ...



you must be loaded


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Here is the schedule of my NSW case swap entry (46L) there was about 40L of hops in the bottom, which we wrung out afterwards, repasteurised and a mate is currently fermenting:
> 
> 90 min 30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (90 min) Hops
> 90 min 60.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops
> ...


That hop schedule is a thing of beauty, Although I would have been inclined to put them all in a bucket, sit by the kettle, and just toss them in, hop by hop over the 90min. sorta like shooting hoops, every swish earns you a drink, every miss - finish the glass. who says brewing can't be a drinking game... oops, perhaps I'm straying too far :icon_offtopic: apologies...


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> That hop schedule is a thing of beauty, Although I would have been inclined to put them all in a bucket, sit by the kettle, and just toss them in, hop by hop over the 90min. sorta like shooting hoops, every swish earns you a drink, every miss - finish the glass. who says brewing can't be a drinking game... oops, perhaps I'm straying too far :icon_offtopic: apologies...



Dogfishhead Hopping style!


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Dogfishhead Hopping style!


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout, oh yeah!

edit: OK, I gotta go brew somethin hoppy now...damn hop frustration again...


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Dogfishhead Hopping style!



do you like that beer? It made me drink corona for a month. :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum (31/7/09)

Katie said:


> you must be loaded



I don't think 220g of hops is going to send him broke.


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

bum said:


> I don't think 220g of hops is going to send him broke.



875g isnt it?

I put 230grams in my hopburst on saturday... i was joking


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

and just noticed he grows them himself


----------



## bum (31/7/09)

While in the greater scheme of things I am sure it would be unrealistic to assume the plants have cost him nothing but I think it is a little anal to not consider his homegrown hops as free.


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

The time he must put into them... mmmm 

impossible for me as my puppy ruins anything i put in the garden. Tho she did leave my speacial tomato trees alone so maybe she would leave the hops alone. Something to think about! 

I want to experiement more with hops but I do find they add up in a brew.


----------



## katzke (31/7/09)

Well I read a few posts on the first page and the last ones on this page so I hope this fits.

I just entered our County Fair and with a big turn out of 4 beers I won. I got the score sheet today and at the top was written American Style Wit with a big ? next to it. That is what I called my beer. What else would it be with about half malted barley a bit of oatmeal and about half raw wheat all lightly hoped with Goldings. It sure is a Wit. The twist was I used US-05 American Ale yeast so it is definitely not a Belgian Wit. Too bad I did not put the yeast on the label someplace to confuse the judge because they liked the haze from the yeast. Not sure how much the protein is holding onto a flocculent yeast like US-05.

At the bottom of the score sheet was a note that they had never heard of an American Style Wit before. They did like it and the most important thing is I like it. It may be my first repeat brew after going all grain. I do have a second brew in the fermentor now. Not sure what I will call it but leaning toward a UK Style Wit. Maybe even call it some variation of a Bitter Wit as I upped the bittering hops a bit and used Fuggle with S-04 English Ale yeast. Not a very Belgian brew either especially at about 3.5% . I hope it will be as nice as the American Wit is.

So brewing guidelines are all that important to me. It has its place but half the fun of brewing is trying new things. Brewing to style is also not too important to some commercial brewers or we would not have some of the exciting brews out there that we now have.


----------



## Pollux (31/7/09)

Chappo said:


> h34r: I'm with you 4star I'm an american hop junky at heart.......... I seem to look at the recipe and say to myself "really? only 20gr at 20mins, doesn't sound right? Needs more hops!"



I know that feeling......My last batch had only a 20gr bittering addition and then 50g at both 20 and 0mins........



Maple said:


> You and Chappo need to listen to the BN sunday session with Brewdog. I'm going to give the recipe they mented a go. 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!



I want........... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Murcluf (31/7/09)

Brewing to style is open to interpretation anyway, and a large percentage of commercial beers don't fit the BJCP guidelines either.


----------



## Renegade (31/7/09)

Murcluf said:


> Brewing to style is open to interpretation anyway, and a large percentage of commercial beers don't fit the BJCP guidelines either.



BJCP styles are limited anyway, aren't they? Their handbook states: 

_This is the latest in a series of documents describing beer, mead, and cider styles, going back to at least the early 1980s_


----------



## Murcluf (31/7/09)

Have to totally agree with you Renegade plus and with the constance evolution of beers and styles today it will alway be playing second fiddle to what is happening in reality


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/7/09)

Being a musician by trade I understand that developing your own style is what sets you apart from others and the novices.


----------



## Bizier (31/7/09)

I think that you are right Boagsy, but it is also one of those situations where you can either go the isolated artist route and try to express yourself from some driven idea, OR you can make educated decisions because you know what has proceeded you... But in the end, just brew a bloody damn good beer and not just a concept beer (unless it is for experimental purposes).


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

Experiemental is good but Im still careful as alot of time goes into the day of brewing and fermentation...

My partner is a bit of cowboy when it comes to brewing. Ill hide now!


----------



## Bizier (31/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> IBU count (projected from the home grown hops?)



I think it was predicted as 177, but I really am a bit disappointed because I guess it to be high 60s. The hydro sample was buttercup yellow with lupulin and curled my toes, but since I siphoned it off the trub to bottle, it has mellowed some, VERY fragrant though.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/09)

Renegade said:


> BJCP styles are limited anyway, aren't they? Their handbook states:
> 
> _This is the latest in a series of documents describing beer, mead, and cider styles, going back to at least the early 1980s_




Ahhh! But it does serve a purpose to catalogue beer and beer styles, does it not. Otherwise how coul you ever judge a beer and it's brewers prowess? Besides anyone can brew out of style but many many struggle to brew in style, like yours truely.

Bizier that is friggin' awesome! +800grs wow! Best to date was a double _IPA_ with 600grs. I have to leverage a sample out of ya!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Ahhh! But it does serve a purpose to catalogue beer and beer styles, does it not. Otherwise how coul you ever judge a beer and it's brewers prowess? Besides anyone can brew out of style but many many struggle to brew in style, like yours truely.
> 
> Bizier that is friggin' awesome! +800grs wow! Best to date was a double _IPA_ with 600grs. I have to leverage a sample out of ya!
> 
> ...



Questionsssss
So can the beer styles change for the bjcp? When did Americian IPA get put on the list? And yes I do know America was also shipping beer to India but has it always being on the bjcp style guidelines.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/09)

Katie said:


> Questionsssss
> So can the beer styles change for the bjcp? When did Americian IPA get put on the list? And yes I do know America was also shipping beer to India but has it always being on the bjcp style guidelines.




From my scant readings some styles were ressurected by home brewers in the US mainly due to the Prohibition laws of the early 1900's where houche was outlawed.

As for the APA it was devloped by the immigrant brewers using what lttle resources there were in the middle to late 1800's IIRC? I'm sure someone will know the full truth of the matter Katie.

I for one really like the BJCP guides and scoring methods. Again I am sure that there will be a difference of opinion. To me brewing to a defined style is a challenge.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/7/09)

Bizier said:


> I think that you are right Boagsy, but it is also one of those situations where you can either go the isolated artist route and try to express yourself from some driven idea, OR you can make educated decisions because you know what has proceeded you... But in the end, just brew a bloody damn good beer and not just a concept beer (unless it is for experimental purposes).




I see your point Bizier.
I personally have developed my own style but only through the influences of others and their own particular styles. With music a lot of this goes on subconsciously but also developed through ones own taste and immitating our mentors.


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Bizier that is friggin' awesome! +800grs wow! Best to date was a double _IPA_ with 600grs. I have to leverage a sample out of ya!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo


I think this calls for an interstate 'hop challenge' Swap, whaddaya reckon? 150 IBU entry point? keep it small say 2 from each state (keep the costs within reason for shipping etc), just an idea


----------



## Mantis (31/7/09)

The only style things I go on are colour, bitterness and alc in beersmith. I look at the recomended hops too so I guess I, well............
Stuffed if I know what I do actually, but the beers good :icon_drunk:


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> I think this calls for an interstate 'hop challenge' Swap, whaddaya reckon? 150 IBU entry point? keep it small say 2 from each state (keep the costs within reason for shipping etc), just an idea




a FPA - Federation Pale Ale?


----------



## Tony (31/7/09)

here is something toi think about,

Try brewing a porter,

50/50 pils/munich base malt
7% crystal
5% chocolate
1% roast wheat
hop it with a 50/50 mix of Saaz/EKG

bitter, 3/4g per liter at 10 min to go half Saaz half EGK.

trust me! they work well together.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/09)

Saaz seems to work well with a lot of things, at my BIAB brew day we did an Aussie Standard Lager with 32 g of POR 90 mins then I discovered 3 Saaz Plugs left over from a Bohemian and we took a vote and chucked them in for 15 minutes, glad we did as it's turning out noice (currently in cold conditioning). Might turn out a bit Cascade Premium-ish.


----------



## NickB (1/8/09)

'Cept that Cascade Premium is POR for bittering, and Hersbrucker @ 10 & Flameout. Straight form the brewers mouth! 

Would love a sampler of the brew though Bribie, might actually make it back to a BABBs meeting sometime in the next 12 months.........




Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/09)

I'm currently fermenting a further version with a couple of plugs of Hallertau, if that turns out drinkable I'll send you a bottle :icon_cheers: The BIAB brewday one is all spoken for as it's being split amongst the participants but I may be able to squeeze *one* out for my own tasting and testing


----------



## NickB (1/8/09)

Sounds like a plan. Would love to make it over to Bribie one day for a chat and a beer. In the mean time, will keep drinking my Bitsa Bitter that I just kegged 

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (1/8/09)

Maple said:


> I think this calls for an interstate 'hop challenge' Swap, whaddaya reckon? 150 IBU entry point? keep it small say 2 from each state (keep the costs within reason for shipping etc), just an idea



I will rise to that challenge for sure.


----------



## Bizier (1/8/09)

Tony said:


> here is something toi think about,
> 
> Try brewing a porter,
> 
> ...




I have written it here before, but a mate of mine brewed a toasty roasty dark amberish beer with choc for spec malt (maybe some crystal) and a bunch of Saaz, it worked a treat.


----------



## Fourstar (1/8/09)

Maple said:


> That's what I'm talkin' 'bout, oh yeah!
> edit: OK, I gotta go brew somethin hoppy now...damn hop frustration again...



This is what ive just put down.
20.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.0 IBU
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.0 IBU 2
0.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU
10.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (0 min) Hops
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (0 min) Hops
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops

2nd batch
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.7 IBU
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (30 min) Hops 13.5 IBU
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (0 min) Hops -

Yep, I know, not enough hops!


----------



## Bizier (1/8/09)

Chappo said:


> +800grs wow!



Please bear in mind that a good amount of mine was wet and therefore only essentially 1/6th ish the AA% goodies.

And my apologies for bringing the thread off the topic of no style brewing.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/09)

Yes, good idea, I love Kingaroy and used to stay at the Hotel Motel when I was a Rothmans rep many moons ago, and used to go camping in the Bunya Mountains when the kids were little but haven't been out your way for about five years when we drove back from the Atherton tablelands on the Kennedy Development hwy via Charters, Emerald, Bilo and K'roy, Kilcoy and Bribie. Hairy trip. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (1/8/09)

You're welcome at mine anytime Bribie! Kegs are always full! Know the "kinga" hotel well. It's sure to be drastically different from what you remember. Killer Mixed Grill though, and LCPA in bottles, so very f'ing good for Kingaroy! (Last time I was there, I drank the poor bar out of stock. They had to make the terrifying journey over 40 metres to the bottle-o to re-stock - lucky I wasn't paying )

The roads in and out of town are definitely fun. The council, 'in it's wisdom' have finally decided to upgrade some roads (as well as build a 14 story residential development at Wondai - won't look out of place AT ALL surrounding the 1940's Queenslanders!!!)



Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (1/8/09)

Katie said:


> do you like that beer? It made me drink corona for a month.



Ive never had it unfortunatly. ive heard its the ducks nuts! Nothing can be overly hopped for me. unless its all bittering-esque like 'the beast' by jamieson. :icon_vomit: 

Syrupy IBUs, nothing more.


----------



## Katherine (1/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Ive never had it unfortunatly. ive heard its the ducks nuts! Nothing can be overly hopped for me. unless its all bittering-esque like 'the beast' by jamieson. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Syrupy IBUs, nothing more.




I wouldnt say its syrupy, it burnt my throat Its hard to explain. yuck. Though my palate has matured that was two years ago so could be different now.


----------



## hefevice (1/8/09)

Maple said:


> You and Chappo need to listen to the BN sunday session with Brewdog. I'm going to give the recipe they mented a go. 600g of hops all up in a 46L brew. making it next weekend!



HA! Brewed it last weekend. Transferred to secondary and dry hopped it with 114g of Columbus today.

Here's the recipe I used (scaled down from the numbers given on the show):

OG: 1.037, Batch size 22.7L (target 27.5L pre boil @1.031), 60 min boil.
Target FG 1.010, ABV ~3.5%

Malt Bill:

1820g Marris Otter (TF floor malted)
1135g Caramalt
284g Wheat Malt
114g Amber Malt
114g Crystal Malt (120L)
57g Chocolate Malt

Hops:

23g Centennial (Mash)
34g Centennial (First Wort)
12g Centennial (60 min)
45g Columbus (60 min)
23g Centennial (30 min)
23g Columbus (30min)
34g Centennial (Flame out/whirlpool)
34g Columbus (Flame out/whirlpool)

Mash single infusion @ 66.5C

Yeast: Nottingham was recommended, I used Wyeast 1098

After primary, transfer to secondary, and dry hop with 114g Columbus for 7 days.

Total madness! When I ordered the grain from Ross, he rang me to check whether I had meant to have so much Caramalt in the grain bill  (how's that for service!!??)

So, is it a Fake Double IPA, or an "Imperial" Mild?


----------



## manticle (1/8/09)

Most of my brews are guided by style not dictated by it.

Not sure about 800g of hops though: seems to be a bit out of balance on paper

That said I can happily eat food with 10+ bullet chillies and love a good mongolian hotpot ringburner so I guess I can't judge those who love their hops.


----------

